# Интернет > Web-программирование > PHP >  синтакси Php

## Archusha

подскажи такую вещь.
есть движка, превосходно работающая на хостинге hoster.ru
с дампил сайт себе (апач 2 пхп последний и мускул 4)
но пхп не хочет коректно отображать записи такого характера:
echo "<li class=\"sub\"><a href=\"index.php?page=$page[0]\">$row_sub[title]</a>";
$row_sub[title]- не воспринимает как переменную.
вопрос такой, возможно ли перенастроить пхп таким образом чтобы он воспринимал данные переменные?

----------


## adrian_san

А так не нра:
echo '<li class="sub"><a href="index.php?page=' . $page[0]. '">' . $row_sub[title] . '</a>';

----------

